# Do i need 2 couplings for my compressor?



## Brettqgp (May 10, 2018)

Just purchased the new Hitachi EC2610E dual tank compressor with 2 3/8 coupling ports on it. Do i need 2 3/8 male couplings to start the compressor or is just one fine? I only need 1 hose to run with it.


----------

